# Die-cast model repaints??



## bobbysocks (Nov 30, 2012)

Do any of you guys in the uk strip and repaint die-cast models...like the corgi aircraft? I know a guy over there that lives in Blackpool who collects these models. recently he was doing some research and found out about a 357th ac B6*E named the $ Blackpool Bat and wanted to get one painted up like it. the reason i was trying to stay in the uk was for mailing expenses....anyone interested?? and what would be the cost?? he would supply the plane of course.....


----------

